# WeChat



## 17-apg (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi guys, I had to reset my Lumia 950 and now I cannot get back we chat. I know I can to to developers mode and side load, I think. Can anyone give me details on how to do this and maybe have the we chat app. Much much appreciated.


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 11, 2018)

17-apg said:


> Hi guys, I had to reset my Lumia 950 and now I cannot get back we chat. I know I can to to developers mode and side load, I think. Can anyone give me details on how to do this and maybe have the we chat app. Much much appreciated.

Click to collapse



Doesn't work. You won't recieve code and even if you've got an account and try to login it will give you an error.


----------



## spavlin (Feb 11, 2018)

WeChat beta 6.0.8.1
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/WeChat beta/9wzdncrcwb54
WeChat 6.0.2.37 for WP8.0
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/微信forWP8.0/9nblggh0c8f6


----------



## 17-apg (Feb 11, 2018)

spavlin said:


> WeChat beta Version 6.0.8.1
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/WeChat beta/9wzdncrcwb54

Click to collapse



You are a star! Thank you so much. Downloaded and installed with all my contacts there. So happy ? 

Sent from mTalk


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 12, 2018)

17-apg said:


> You are a star! Thank you so much. Downloaded and installed with all my contacts there. So happy
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



That version works? The one that was in the MS Store US/ES didn't work, tried a lot of times...


----------



## 17-apg (Feb 12, 2018)

xxJMarian said:


> That version works? The one that was in the MS Store US/ES didn't work, tried a lot of times...

Click to collapse



Yes, it works great. Only thing is the live tile is Chinese instead if English but that's not a problem. Just glad I have it back. Don't know why Tencent did nit just leave it in the store for us and end support instead.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 12, 2018)

17-apg said:


> Yes, it works great. Only thing is the live tile is Chinese instead if English but that's not a problem. Just glad I have it back. Don't know why Tencent did nit just leave it in the store for us and end support instead.
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



It says "For security reasons, WeChat no longer supports Windows Phone. Log into WeChat with iOS or Android.", downloaded that beta version today.


----------



## 17-apg (Feb 12, 2018)

xxJMarian said:


> It says "Windows phone support is over" or something like that on mine, downloaded that beta version today.

Click to collapse





Yes, I am in the Uk and the UK and the app has been withdrawn from the Microsoft Store by Tencent a few months back. And I don't know why. They should have left it there and just not supported it with updates. Mind you, I cant remember the last time they did even update it!! But, this version works just fine. It installed on my phone no problem and works perfectly. I work with a lot of people in China and WeChat is an invaluable app for me. Has this beta version worked for you ok?

Sent from mTalk


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 12, 2018)

17-apg said:


> Yes, I am in the Uk and the UK and the app has been withdrawn from the Microsoft Store by Tencent a few months back. And I don't know why. They should have left it there and just not supported it with updates. Mind you, I cant remember the last time they did even update it!! But, this version works just fine. It installed on my phone no problem and works perfectly. I work with a lot of people in China and WeChat is an invaluable app for me. Has this beta version worked for you ok?
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



Negative, when i try to login it says the no longer support wp


----------



## 17-apg (Feb 12, 2018)

xxJMarian said:


> Negative, when i try to login it says the no longer support wp

Click to collapse



So you can download and install it on your phone ok?

Sent from mTalk


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 12, 2018)

17-apg said:


> So you can download and install it on your phone ok?
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



Yes, but the app doesn't work.


----------



## 17-apg (Feb 12, 2018)

xxJMarian said:


> Yes, but the app doesn't work.

Click to collapse



Ok, so I have a Lumia 950. And, before I even downloaded the app, I went to phone update and in to developers. There, I set the button to "developers mode" and then downloaded the app from the link so kindly given. Maybe you could try the same thing after you uninstall. Then try to reinstall again.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## conradee (Sep 14, 2018)

Hello. I found this conversation about wechat. I am happy! Because I really need this application for work. 
But I can't download any version of wechat by link. Store tell me that I don't have any device for it.... Please help me with wechat install.
Have Lumia 920 with last version of windows 10.


----------



## justdream (Mar 30, 2019)

Dears,
I've lumia 950 WP10, tested all shared links & advices - installation is ok
but App don't want to sign up
*I noticed that shared link are for WP8
Kindly do you have links for WP10 version ?


----------



## Kenny7 (May 4, 2019)

justdream said:


> Dears,
> I've lumia 950 WP10, tested all shared links & advices - installation is ok
> but App don't want to sign up
> *I noticed that shared link are for WP8
> Kindly do you have links for WP10 version ?

Click to collapse



I have also tried many different versions. mostly the XAP wont install.
this one is finally working. found it in this thread.

Sideload with the WPV XAP Deployer in developer mode. SDK 8.1 app deployer didn't recognize my Lumia 950 XL


----------

